# Best resource to learn Lightroom



## arcanej (Apr 14, 2012)

Is there a book, online resource or some other tutorial that you would recommend to get the most out of Lightroom?


----------



## msdarkroom (Apr 14, 2012)

I've always liked books by Martin Evening:

http://amzn.to/HHBZnZ

I find his books to be excellent and I have emailed him with questions half a dozen times and he always responds with an informative answer. Solid stuff. Check it out.

-MS


----------



## arcanej (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 14, 2012)

I have one of Martins books and one of Victoria Brampton. Victoria also frequents the Adobe forums helping peopole out, a classy lady.


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 14, 2012)

I learned LR with the Scott Kelby LR books - ver 2 and then ver 3. Chris Orwig has also done some excellent LR and PS video tutorials on Lynda.com.


----------



## terrellcwoods (Apr 14, 2012)

For a free on-line resource I go to Julieanne Kost who is one of the great trainers at Adobe. http://tv.adobe.com/evangelist/julieanne-kost/suggested-shows/ 
Just go to her channel...you can even subscribe and start from where you feel will make the most sense. I'd like to get your feedback if you check it out


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.brovadoeducation.com/


----------



## jmp2000 (Apr 14, 2012)

Try Lynda.com. Chris Orwig puts out some good videos. It's worth the $25 for a one month deal.


----------



## arcanej (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice!


----------



## stilscream (Apr 15, 2012)

youtube has a grip of videos to watch free, and you can search for specific applications


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 15, 2012)

Even better than YouTube is Google. Go to "Videos" on Google (instead of YouTube) and you get basically ALL videos everywhere. Search for "Adobe Lightroom tutorial" or "Adobe Lightroom tip" and there are hundreds of 5 to 15 minute tutorials out there.


----------



## Wild (Apr 15, 2012)

You can learn a ton from SLRlounge's excellent Lightroom series (117 videos and counting). Awesome video's and extremely informative. 

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA9A4D4A585B92249&feature=plcp


----------



## mdm041 (Apr 15, 2012)

kelbytraining.com is a subscription service with more training videos than you could ever watch. Ron Martinsen has a discount code so if you type in RonMartBlog you can get 20 bucks off a year subscription..takes it to 179 for a year. I've found it helpful with all adobe photo products and even some cool general photo training and lighting info.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2012)

I used a dvd that I really thought was great. It allws you to watch the tutorial in one window with Lightroom open in another so you can follow along and perform the functions that they are teaching (Watch and work mode). It is produced by video2brain-Learn by Video. The Lightroom 3 version has over 10 hours of video instruction. Over 19 hours on the Photoshop CS4 video.


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 15, 2012)

Wild said:


> You can learn a ton from SLRlounge's excellent Lightroom series (117 videos and counting). Awesome video's and extremely informative.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA9A4D4A585B92249&feature=plcp


Thanks for that one! I just checked it out and watched the first 10 little videos. Very comprehensive.


----------



## RichATL (Apr 15, 2012)

Evening's book is probably the definitive text...
but there is nothing that can teach you better than just using the program...


----------



## pwp (Apr 15, 2012)

One of the most comprehensive LR tutorials is from Michael Reichmann & Jeff Schewe over at Luminous Landscape. This covers EVERYTHING.

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/videos/lr4_combo.shtml

Paul Wright


----------



## CTJohn (Apr 15, 2012)

jmp2000 said:


> Try Lynda.com. Chris Orwig puts out some good videos. It's worth the $25 for a one month deal.



+1 

A great program, easy to follow


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't think anyone mentioned looking at Adobe's own video library. They are free and fairly informative. Many of them are done by outside companies so you get a chance to see what is available before plopping down some money.


----------



## Wild (Apr 26, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> Wild said:
> 
> 
> > You can learn a ton from SLRlounge's excellent Lightroom series (117 videos and counting). Awesome video's and extremely informative.
> ...



No problem! ;D


----------



## westr70 (Apr 26, 2012)

terrellcwoods said:


> For a free on-line resource I go to Julieanne Kost who is one of the great trainers at Adobe. http://tv.adobe.com/evangelist/julieanne-kost/suggested-shows/
> Just go to her channel...you can even subscribe and start from where you feel will make the most sense. I'd like to get your feedback if you check it out



I agree with the above. Great stuff to get going with and incredibly easy to assimilate. And it's free!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

